# ترادف تام - ترادف ناقص



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
هل يوجد في اللغة لفظتان مترادفتان ترادفا تاما ، أم لا بد دائما من وجود فرق بينهما في المعنى ولو يسيرا .
فمثلا : جاء وأتى ..
         هل يجوز دائما استعمال إحداهما مكان الأخرى ؟


----------



## I.K.S.

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله


Mejeed said:


> لا بد دائما من وجود فرق بينهما في المعنى ولو يسيرا


كرأي شخصي, لطالما اعتقدت بوجود اختلاف دلالي بين كل لفظة وأختها وإن كانتا من المترادفات, وإلا فما الداعي لإنتاج ألفاظ تخدم نفس الغرض وتدل في الأخير على المعنى الحرفي ذاته بدون زيادة أو نقصان؟
*جاء وأتى :  *مثال جيد وقد سبق تحليلهما من منظور الإعجاز اللغوي في القرأن
أود أن أحيلك على كتاب مهم في هذا الشأن, وهو معجم الفروق اللغوية لأبي هلال العسكري, كذلك فقه اللغة للثعالبي فمتعته وفوائده لاتعدم


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا من رأي اتحادية قبائل الشاوية، على الأقل أرى أنه كان هناك اختلاف في المعنى أصلا
ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن بعض الكلمات لا يتغير معناها قليلا بمرور الزمن فتصبح المترادفات تامة، وهذا لا يعنى أن بعض المترادفات - وإن اختلفت بعض معانيها - أنها لا تتوافق في معانٍ أخرى فيجوز أحيانا استبدال إحداهما بالأخرى وأحيانا لا يجوز


----------



## Mejeed

نعم ، صحيح .. أشكرك .


----------

